# Probiotic stuffs



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 22, 2008)

I was at the petstore yesterday just wandering the isles of rabbit-ness to see if I wanted anything and I saw a pro-biotic kind of thing that said you should give it to baby rabbits as they are weaning and if your rabbit is sick. I wasn't sure what proper protical was for this kind of stuff and I think that I should know.

Is probiotic a good thing in some situations?

Is it likely that I am every going to run into such a situation?

What exactly does it do?

Why give it to baby bunnies?

many thanks in advance.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't usually trust a pet store's "medicine" or anything related nor do I usually trust their instructions. A lot of brands would say anything to good owners in order to sell their products. If it's accessable to anyone without some sort of presciption, it's a sign that you shouldn't buy it =P And I would only buy probiotics from the Vet!

Although I don't know too much about probiotics.. [ok I about nothing! :biggrin2: ] I would like to hear opinions on it too!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 22, 2008)

I understand that probiotics contain live cultures of bacteria which are naturally found in the digestive tract. These bacteria are considered 'beneficial' or 'friendly' bacteria. Giving probiotics to rabbits helps suppress the growth of harmful bacteria and maintain optimum pH level in the digestive tract. Hence, probiotics are often given when a bunny experiences GI issues. 

There was a discussion before about the benefits of giving probiotics to weaning kits: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32751&forum_id=27

I haven't personally experienced any GI issues with my rabbits so far *thankfully! and fingers crossed they stay healthy!*. I think other more experienced RO members will be able to elaborate further on probiotics 

Also, I don't mean to hijack your thread, but I have been wondering about this for a while, and since it's related to your post I hope you don't mind me posing this question:

_"Should we give probiotics to healthy bunnies as a form of maintenance, to keep their gut healthy at all times? Or should we only give probiotics when GI issues arise?"_


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks guys! Somebunny, no problem, ask away! I'm sure my questions are only part of what I want to know in the longrun


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 22, 2008)

Ohh - aha silly me. I didn't realize that "probiotics" is symbiotic bacteria in the large intestine.. :baghead

The issue that I have is... what if it's the wrong culture, or if they have been affected in some way? Rabbits have a unique digestive tract, where food needs to be disgested twice in order for nutrient absorbtion. A slight change in the cultures of the large intestive will cause severe illnesses, and even death - you can't live without these bacteria.


----------



## JimD (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's something that Randy posted for my Chiipy...


ra7751* wrote: *


> The use of probiotics is controversial. In a stasis event and gut imbalance, something that quickly kills off beneficial bacteria is a rapid change in pH. The idea behind using a probiotic is not so much the bacteria (which is mostly lactobacillis which is not a naturally growing bacteria in a rabbit's gut) but getting the pH back to where it should be. This can also be achieved by using acidophilus powder...or Vitamin C (abscorbic acid) like the supplements used for guinea pigs or even small pieces of citrus fruit. As far as Bene-Bac...it is available at major pet chain stores usually in the cat section.
> 
> Randy


I keep a pack of the Bene-Bac one-shots in my bunnie=box.
I found it in the bird section of the pet store.


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Tundra,

Basically, using probiotics tends to stabilize the pH in a fussy gut. Most probiotics do not contain the naturally growing beneficial bacteria in a rabbit's GI but the way those bacteria in the cultures work is what give the benefits. Cultures of acidophilus tend to acidify the gut to a more normal pH. I have found that cultures of the bacteria L Casei seem to be particularly helpful. I haveseen that some yogurts are promoting the benefits of this strain in humans. Note--->don't use yogurt with rabbits. The best probiotic I have used is called Bene-Bac. While the probiotics do not contain the naturally growing bacteria, the acidophillus works by acidifying...look at the first four letters. This makes a more favorable climate for the good bacteria to thrive.

The idea in giving it to baby bunnies is to help control and buffer the conversion of the gut from a baby gut to an adult gut. This comes directly from my work with cottontails. Basically, cottontails and domestics are identical except that cottontails wean earlier and more violently than domestics. Many cottontails do not survive the pH conversion as they wean....that is why many rehabbers refuse to accept them. The conversion is much quicker in cottontails and more risky since they have had limited or no cecals from their mom to base the initial beneficial bacteria. By starting and controlling the pH conversion you allow the benefical more time to adjust to the changing climate in the gut. And with domestics having a longer weaning window, it allows for a more gradual conversion which makes things much easier.

Would it be beneficial to give probiotics to a healthy rabbit? I don't see why not....just in calculated moderation. People routinely do this to help their guts. And this is one of those things that the question isn't "if" you will need it...but "when". It's an economical thing to have around and it has tremendous benefits.

Randy


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, thank you everyone makes more sense now. I'll grab some bene-bac for the emergency kit!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 23, 2008)

*Thanks Randy!

I will do anything to keep gut issues at bay! May i know how much Benebac to give my buns? they're both about 1 year old.

Besides giving probiotics, is there anything else we can do regularly to help maintain a healthy gut? I've read that chamomile tea helps, but they're not too fond of it 

ra7751 wrote: *


> Would it be beneficial to give probiotics to a healthy rabbit? I don't see why not....just in calculated moderation. People routinely do this to help their guts. And this is one of those things that the question isn't "if" you will need it...but "when". It's an economical thing to have around and it has tremendous benefits.
> 
> Randy


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 23, 2008)

With an average sized bunny that needs has issues...about a gram or so a day. With a healthy bunny that you are doing a pre-emptive...maybe a gram 2-3 times per week. I am not much on offering stuff such as tea or other herbal stuff. I am not totally against it by any means, but some of these things interfere and are contrary to what you are trying to do and some will have an affect on different drugs. The absolute best way to maintain a "ready gut" is to feed a diet exactly as a rabbit's digestive system is designed to handle....low protein and high fiber. That basically means no treats, very limited pellets, greens in moderation and unlimited amounts of grass hays. A healthy adult rabbit can live on high quality hay and water and we have some that do just that.....note "high quality". And an overall healthy lifestyle also affects the GI....regular grooming to prevent unnecessary ingestion of loose fur (especially during molts), exercise and a lot of TLC. And, of course, those always growing teeth show be monitored.

Randy


----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks again, Randy!


----------

